# Has anyone touched their thyroid and gone hyper a bit?



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Disclaimer: I'm not a doctor, but I am an engineer.. And understand cause and effect.

A few weeks ago I was getting a globus sensation in my throat.. I have acid reflux.. Sigh

Anyways, I was pressing around my neck not really appreciating that fact that I was pressing on my Thyroid gland..

Also exactly where a Thyroid ultrasound noted Hashimoto related Pseudo nodules etc.

As I kept pressing it throughout the day (cause I'm a freak), I noticed it started getting tender and sore.

Later that day and the next I started feeling hyper symptoms and my Thyroid region was slightly swollen...

So I did some research of my own.

Here are my opinions / observations:

Thyroid hormone is stored in bubbles called Follicolo Tireido. The surface of the bubble is made up of cells that produce thyroid hormones.. Specific Thyroid antibodies attack the cells that keep the bubble together and make hormone.

Since the bubbles are connected with pathways to the blood stream this allows Thyroid hormone to enter the blood stream when the contents of the bubbles leak into the bloodstream.

If you overly touch your diseased Thyroid you will inadvertently release more Thyroid hormone into your blood stream or pop more bubbles that are already weakened (like popping a pimple sorta).

Moral of my experience and research... Don't touch your Thyroid more than just looking for lumps during exams with the doctor or you might have a Thyroid flair. And possible bending you head down... Like laying on a couch arm with no pillows to keep your neck straight, using too many pillows at night, or bending your neck down to look at something could potential squeeze out more Thyroid hormone.

So keep your posture good and don't touch, poke, or squeeze at your neck! I could be triggering your hyper flairs


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I have heard that massaging the thyroid will release thyroid hormones. I've never really tried it myself, but have heard of people doing that.

I think I'm a bit hypo, so maybe it would help. but I'll just try to get my medicine correct maybe.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

My thyroid sometimes gets sore without touching it.

When my thyroid 1st got enlarged a "goiter" I could actually hear my thyroid making noises.

Sort of a bubbling sound in my head...

Never went hyper squeezing it though.....

I tried the massage thang and it did nothing.....

That was b4 I even saw a doctor.....


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

Back in 2013, I had an ultrasound. About a week and a half later, I started going hyper. Bounced from hypo to hyper for about 2 weeks. I believe it gave me thyroiditis. Now, I don’t like anyone or anything around my thyroid. I saw an ENT a few years ago that said her sister had a similar experience when her thyroid was pushed on too hard.


----------



## cujet (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, if I massage my thyroid, I do pick up a little energy and feel more normal.

I never get any hyper symptoms from doing so.

However, I have such extreme fatigue that it takes an act of god to wake me up.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes - massaging the thyroid most likely releases thyroid hormone - random releases for sure and not a way to live.

what are your current lab's? Whats your diagnosis?

Fatigue can be worse if your D, B-12 and Ferritin levels are not optimal - what do your numbers look like?


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Yes - massaging the thyroid most likely releases thyroid hormone - random releases for sure and not a way to live.
> 
> what are your current lab's? Whats your diagnosis?
> 
> Fatigue can be worse if your D, B-12 and Ferritin levels are not optimal - what do your numbers look like?


It's been awhile since I've been on here  I've been diagnosed with Hashimotos for 5-6 years now. I was recently tested with normal TSH and normal FT4.. And high FT3. Idk why.. Now they think I should reduce my dose from 100 mcg which I've been stable on for 3 years, down to 88 mcg.

TSH - 1.938 (0.35-4.94)
FT4 - 1.14 (0.7-1.48)
FT3 - 3.99 (1.71-3.71)


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Yes - massaging the thyroid most likely releases thyroid hormone - random releases for sure and not a way to live.
> 
> what are your current lab's? Whats your diagnosis?
> 
> Fatigue can be worse if your D, B-12 and Ferritin levels are not optimal - what do your numbers look like?


It's been awhile since I've been on here  I've been diagnosed with Hashimotos for 5-6 years now. I was recently tested with normal TSH and normal FT4.. And high FT3. Idk why.. Now they think I should reduce my dose from 100 mcg which I've been stable on for 3 years, down to 88 mcg.

TSH - 1.938 (0.35-4.94)
FT4 - 1.14 (0.7-1.48)
FT3 - 3.99 (1.71-3.71)


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

If you are on T4 only, that is really strange on the FT3 test. I'd ask them to test it the other way (*Mass spectrometry)*. That's suppose to be more accurate that the normal test. At the least get it tested again to see if it was a fluke. Also, when was this tested. Best to get tested early in the morning before you take your dose.

I wouldn't adjust your meds in this case. More research is needed. In fact, I strongly advise against it. Your TSH and FT4 are in good shape (maybe even a bit high on the TSH and low on the FT4.

They should realize something weird is going on since the tests do not match.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Lab error on the FT-3 result? Seems odd to be stable for years then have an elevated FT-3.

Do you by chance take selenium?


----------

